# Pipe Break!



## Brandon Hill (Jun 12, 2013)

Hey guys, it's been a while since I've been on the forum.  Here's my recent project for Corbis stock.  My friend had a good-lookin beard and a nice pipe. 

Gear: I shot this with a Canon 5D, 24-70mm, pocket wizard with one strobe light shooting through a beauty dish. I'm a big fan of the fall-off that the dish creates on a subject's face.  

This expression was nice and sneaky for a smoke break.


----------



## baturn (Jun 12, 2013)

Not qualified to give CC on portraits. But a little dissappointed that this was not a shot of an oil spill or at least a basement full of sewage. Of course I kid.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 13, 2013)

Nicely done!


----------



## MiFleur (Jun 13, 2013)

I like it too and when I look at your avatar, you seem to go well together!


----------



## kundalini (Jun 13, 2013)

I've had a beauty dish on my wish list for some time now and images such as yours are the reason why.  Well done.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brandon Hill (Jun 16, 2013)

kundalini said:


> I've had a beauty dish on my wish list for some time now and images such as yours are the reason why.  Well done.  Thanks for sharing.


  Thanks a lot, glad it's on your list.  It's one of those modifiers that doesn't always reveal it's qualities on the viewfinder as much as it does on the monitor.  It took me a while to fall in love, but now I'm just really happy with it.  appreciate it.


----------

